# Mod Center Console/stereo



## fondoo (May 2, 2002)

has anyone modify their center console and stereo?
basically swap the unit.


----------



## 97PocketRocket (Jul 31, 2002)

I haven't met anyone that has or seen anyone that has done it via pictures, it's possible though but I think anything's possible. I'd say just based on dealing with what's behind that part of the dashboard that it wouldn't be easy since the cables that handle the vents are metal 'rods' (very stiff and high gauge metal wires) that push and pull to adjust the vent positions and the stereo would probably get in the way of that which is probably why Nissan designed it the way it is, hehe.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

damn would i love to switch mine around i hate the drink getting in the way of my tunes!!!!!


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Yes its been done, but i cant remember who. Try doing a search on this and the B15 boards, Im sure you can find it somewhere on one of the two. I think the person was even working on marketing kits to do it. I have had the whole console apart in my car and by the looks of things it would not be all that hard. The biggest problem I see would be the HVAC cabels. Try to find the posts about it.


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

It was member CustomCrainium(no surprise, he is the mod man) who has moved his HVAC unit. Ask him about what it takes to do it.


----------



## Repete (Jul 28, 2002)

this might be a dumb question, but what does HVAC stand for?


----------



## ga16denismo (May 15, 2002)

HVAC -- *H*eating/*V*entilation/*A*ir *C*onditioning

Something like that...


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2002)

*Hey, I cant find my close pics,*

But I relocated the hvac to below the stereo so I could install 3 gauges above the stereo once it is boosted. It wasnt to hard i just hade to dremmel off part of the stereo brackets and disconected the hvac cables and cut the top part of the brackets off for the hvac and installed it into the factory mounting holes blow the stereo with some 1" springs and 1 1/4" screws.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

you make it sound so easy!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2002)

*Its not that hard....*

Just takes a few test fits and to study the way everything sits as stock.


----------



## landlord (Jun 11, 2002)

selrider99 said:


> *damn would i love to switch mine around i hate the drink getting in the way of my tunes!!!!! *


i hear you!!! shit i just bought an eclipse deck the other day, had my pop sitting there hit a bump and pow pop all over my new deck . not to mention my roommate (he goes every where with me cause he dont have a car of his own) is always getting in the way of me shifting, messing with changing cds, adjusting bass ect. ect. which is cool cause my system always sounds good and i dont have to mess with it driving. but his arm in the way when i down shift is getting really annoying!!!!!


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Yeah i hate it when my drink gets in the way too. I need to get a head unit with remote. And to top it off not a lot of drinks fit in the cup holder. Too small, i always put it in the middle behind my hand brake in the box thingy.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Yeah i hate it when my drink gets in the way too. I need to get a head unit with remote. And to top it off not a lot of drinks fit in the cup holder. Too small, i always put it in the middle behind my hand brake in the box thingy.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I have the drink problem too. I had a cold drink sitting against my clarion cd player and the drink caused the inside of the screen to fog up (it's back to normal now). About the cup holder being too small. I heard that an older generation Altima has a replacement cup holder that will fit in out car and the drink holes are bigger.


----------



## 97sentragxe (Jun 20, 2002)

I have to do that drink in the box, thing, too. I don't know who came up with the idea for our cupholders placement. Not a very well thought out idea.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

The Hunt is on . . . for the altima cup holders that is. Muahhahahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dono200sx (May 2, 2002)

I think they did the same thing for the inside of the car as they it looks like they did for the engine compartment. To me it looks like they built the chasis and then stuffed the engine and everything else into the car. (the opposite way I think it would make sense to do) Personally I've always used the drink in the box b/c I like the placement of the radio. I spend most of my time driving in traffic, so my hand stays on the gear shift most of the time. The radio is in the right spot for me to change stations with out taking my hand off of the shifter. But I can see where you guys don't like it. Are car maunfacturers ever going to build a well designed car in terms of where everything goes and ease of repairs under the hood that doesnt cost more than a house?


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I might be able to locate those pics of the moved HVAC.


I do not have the pop issue, as we do not use the holders at all. You are almost asking for a problem with those things.


----------



## slamedf150 (May 2, 2002)

idea fellas......put ur drink in the center console hole that poor thing they call a cup holder is ghey......i am going to rip it out and put my turbo timer in there....my .02


tank


----------



## dono200sx (May 2, 2002)

Good idea...


----------



## 97sentragxe (Jun 20, 2002)

I always put my drink in that little box thing, too, but when I shift, my elbow hits it a lot. Does anyone else have that problem, or am I the only lanky fucker with no coordination?


----------



## UnderDog (Jul 14, 2002)

*light bulbs* Bore out your stock cupholder!

hehe... I make it sound like an engine mod.

<- Genius at work.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

I dont have the problem with bumping into my drink when i shift. I hate it though how when you have a fast take off, your drink slides back sometimes. My stereo is a bit higher though and i have this weird like box under it. You cant put anything in it cause it slides out on take off. I have to get some good ideas and what to do with that. Maybe the Altima cup holders isnt such a bad idea?? Anyone have a junked up Altima???


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

has anyone moved the HVAC unit to the center console (armrest area)? I've seen that done in audio magazines.


----------



## 97sentragxe (Jun 20, 2002)

Teknokid, maybe you could put an EQ in that spot under the radio, or just be like me and put your wallet and sunglasses in there.


----------



## omega (Jun 27, 2002)

i put a scanner there


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

1997 GA16DE said:
 

> *has anyone moved the HVAC unit to the center console (armrest area)? I've seen that done in audio magazines. *


anyone know if it's possible?


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Anything is possible, if you have the $ of course. Also, if you seen it done, then isnt it possible cause youre looking at it??


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Teknokid said:


> *Anything is possible, if you have the $ of course. Also, if you seen it done, then isnt it possible cause youre looking at it?? *


well, I wasn't looking for that kind of answer being that I don't have the $$$. also, the ones I've seen are on differen't cars...No Sentras. Hell, I don't even see sentras in the audio magazines.


----------



## omega (Jun 27, 2002)

i tried looking through the unit and the radio today. it looks like there'd have to be some custom mod. but i think it'd probally not be too hard.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

omega said:


> *i put a scanner there *


Do you have pics of this??? I want to see your setup


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

i am going to open that bad boy up in a little while...
trying to swap the radio and the hvac... but i dont know if come out better for holding drinks cause those hvac knobs kinda stick out as well!!!But we shall see


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Teknokid said:


> *Anything is possible, if you have the $ of course. Also, if you seen it done, then isnt it possible cause youre looking at it?? *


It is possible...would probably be some work though. Would just have to extend the wires for everything, then cut a hole in (wherever), then just flush mount it and fix it up real nice.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

ok i checked it out and the wires reach but allot of cutting has to be done and you have to also make something that will hold the stereo in place I mean anyting can be done but this I will not do myself!!!


----------



## dans200sx (Sep 25, 2002)

I PUT MY DRINKS IN THE BOX IN THE MIDDLE TOO


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey,
The solution is simple. For those with automatics, move your shifter to the steering wheen a la lincoln continental, and make the center console a beverage service. For those with a manual, make the shifter come out of the center A/C vent a la rally cars, and make the existing hole beverage service.

Seth


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

*custom cranium...*

Hey, do you still have them skyline style tails that you made? would you be willing to part with them? i simply cannot figure how to use fiberglass ... any help would be good ..


----------

